# Bionic Sbf



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bionic has been out for two months now and we don't have an sbf? I don't want to modify it too much and not have a way back. I know there's the FXZ method but I would rather have the sbf. Thoughts? Ideas? Info?


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought I had read that Motorola/Google moved from using sbf to fxz files. Could be wrong, but that seems to be what's recorded in my rusty ole brain!!


----------



## Eatmode4life (Jul 1, 2011)

The link below helped me out when I soft bricked my Bionic. I had to use RSD Lite to flash it.

http://www.multiupload.com/4FQV4MLO4G


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

kr8os71 said:


> Bionic has been out for two months now and we don't have an sbf? I don't want to modify it too much and not have a way back. I know there's the FXZ method but I would rather have the sbf. Thoughts? Ideas? Info?


This is a multi-function program: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

FXZ is SBF now


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

brkshr said:


> FXZ is SBF now


SBF is FXZ now?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

YouthD said:


> SBF is FXZ now?


You can't blame the youth.
-Bob Marley

And yes!


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

I had seen this before, but didn't real the entire post. Thanks again.



Geezer Squid said:


> FXZ is SBF now


----------

